# شريط ترانيم للميلاد لـ سيلين ديون ''celine dion''



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2006)

المفاجاة بقى النهاردة 
ان الشريط اللى اسمه 
ترانيم الميلاد 
مش بالعربى 
دة بالانجليزى 
ولمين 
*celine dion
 christmas album

HOLY NIGHT
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080979/a64cf152/01_O_Holy_Night.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080979/a64cf152/01_O_Holy_Night.html*

*02_Don't  Save It All for Christmas Day
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080978/d14bc1c4/02_Dont_Save_It_All_for_Christmas_Day.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080978/d14bc1c4/02_Dont_Save_It_All_for_Christmas_Day.html*

*03_Blue  Christmas
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080977/41f4dc55/03_Blue_Christmas.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080977/41f4dc55/03_Blue_Christmas.html*

*04_Another  Year Has Gone By
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080976/36f3ecc3/04_Another_Year_Has_Gone_By.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080976/36f3ecc3/04_Another_Year_Has_Gone_By.html*

*05_The  Magic of Christmas Day 
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file...of_Christmas_Day__God_Bless_Us_Everyone_.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file...of_Christmas_Day__God_Bless_Us_Everyone_.html*

*06_Ave  Maria
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080981/2f0f65af/06_Ave_Maria.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080981/2f0f65af/06_Ave_Maria.html*

*07_O  Come All Ye Faithful
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080980/58085539/07_O_Come_All_Ye_Faithful.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74080980/58085539/07_O_Come_All_Ye_Faithful.html*

*08_The  Christmas Song
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74082012/c21c7c58/08_The_Christmas_Song.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74082012/c21c7c58/08_The_Christmas_Song.html*

*09_The  Prayer
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74082487/64bd9b42/09_The_Prayer.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74082487/64bd9b42/09_The_Prayer.html*

*10_I'm  Your Angel
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74082488/f40286d3/14_Im_Your_Angel.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74082488/f40286d3/14_Im_Your_Angel.html*

*Celine  Dion 
christmas album ( P 2 )

11_Feliz Navidad
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74083822/5f9e1946/15_Feliz_Navidad.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74083822/5f9e1946/15_Feliz_Navidad.html*

*12_Les  Cloches du Hameau
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74083824/b6fdbc73/16_Les_Cloches_du_Hameau.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74083824/b6fdbc73/16_Les_Cloches_du_Hameau.html*

*13_Christmas  Eve 
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74083823/289929d0/Christmas_Eve_-_Celine_Dion.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74083823/289929d0/Christmas_Eve_-_Celine_Dion.html*

*14_Do  You Hear What I Hear 
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74084106/f8c3bceb/Do_You_Hear_What_I_Hear_-_Celine_Dion.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74084106/f8c3bceb/Do_You_Hear_What_I_Hear_-_Celine_Dion.html*

*15_So  This Is Christmas 
*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74084107/8fc48c7d/So_This_Is_Christmas_-_Celine_Dion.html*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/74084107/8fc48c7d/So_This_Is_Christmas_-_Celine_Dion.html*



http://www.sendspace.com/file/ew1jg2​


----------



## mrmr120 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*حلو اوى بس فين بالعربى *
*ياريت تجيب بالعربى*
*ياجورج*​


----------



## mrmr23 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*ربنا معاك وربنا يعوضك*

:yaka: عندة امتحانات يامرمورة صليلة :yaka:


----------



## oesi no (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ترانيم الميلاد لفيروز موجود فى المنتدى فى موضوع طلب ترانيم الميلاد


----------

